# Unikate Rahien Sorei sucht Mitglieder



## Cyrisp (12. Januar 2010)

!


----------



## Cyrisp (20. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (28. Januar 2010)

Ab nach oben damit


----------



## Cyrisp (4. Februar 2010)

/hoch damit


----------



## Cyrisp (11. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen und hoch damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrisp (25. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (4. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (9. März 2010)

Hallo Buffies,

*Unser Gildenportal ist umgezogen*:

Einfach auf den folgenden Link klicken Neue Portalseite der Unikate Rahien Sorei


----------



## mimaha1971 (17. März 2010)

/ push


----------



## mimaha1971 (5. April 2010)

/ push


----------



## Mandarinchen (12. April 2010)

Jedes Mal wieder, wenn ich eure Suche lese, tut es mir leid, dass wir auf verschiedenen Servern sind. Aber nen /Push bekommt ihr von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ich jemals den Server wechseln, würde ich mich sofort bei euch bewerben!

Weiterhin viel Glück bei eurer Suche!


----------



## Felsenschult (14. April 2010)

/push


----------



## mimaha1971 (21. April 2010)

Kurzes Update seit ca. 6 Wochen widmen wir uns auch dem Endcontent, wir "erarbeiten" uns die Bosse noch, natürlich Informieren wir uns auch vorher was auf uns zukommt.

In dieser Zeit haben wir es jetzt geschafft in Icc 8/12 Bossen in den Dreck zuschicken. Wobei es in den Raids immer lustig und entspannt zugeht, aber zur richtigen Zeit auch die nötige Konzentration und Disziplin an den Tag gelegt wird.

Grüsse Mim


----------



## Felsenschult (23. April 2010)

/push


----------



## Felsenschult (29. April 2010)

/schieb

Suchen verstärkt Member für unsere 2 Raideinheit ICC10 
Wie Tanks, Heiler und den ein oder anderen DD 

Interesse? Dann bewerbt euch doch mal unter 
http://www.unikate-rahien-sorei.de/


----------



## Tuminix (29. April 2010)

Cyrisp schrieb:


> Unsere Intention lässt sich mit folgenden Punkten zusammenfassend darstellen:
> 
> 
> Du suchst eine Gilde und kannst und willst auf Angebote wie "Gilde Börsörkerkillers lfm resto & defwar: >pdk, no crap >T8.5, mo-fr 19-01h" nicht reagieren?
> ...



Hui, super tolle Vorstellung! 
Aber, hey, wenn man mal den Mut gefasst hat, sich Euer Portal anzusehen, erstarrt man ja förmlich, dass man Euch diese Punkte kaum glauben kann, sofern sie denn noch aktuell sein sollten... Wirklich ein Meisterwerk, welches vermuten lässt, dass sich hinter dem Portal doch sehr ehrgeizige Spieler befinden. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir dabei, das hört sich viel zu schön an, um wahr zu sein. Selbst wenn man kein verstecktes Kamel findet, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ihr stetig sehr viele Anfragen habt und man sich kaum Hoffnungen machen braucht, vorallem nicht mit einer so oft gespielten Holzwerfklasse, wie ich sie z.B. spiele... 
Trotzdem, frage ich mich aus Neugier, wie sieht es bei Euch mit Raidzeiten und Terminen aus, und wie verpflichtend wären solche Termine, Stichwort Raidzwang... 

Mit Freude geschrieben oder kurz Mfg Tuminix


----------



## Cyrisp (5. Mai 2010)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Hui, super tolle Vorstellung!
> Aber, hey, wenn man mal den Mut gefasst hat, sich Euer Portal anzusehen, erstarrt man ja förmlich, dass man Euch diese Punkte kaum glauben kann, sofern sie denn noch aktuell sein sollten... Wirklich ein Meisterwerk, welches vermuten lässt, dass sich hinter dem Portal doch sehr ehrgeizige Spieler befinden. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir dabei, das hört sich viel zu schön an, um wahr zu sein. Selbst wenn man kein verstecktes Kamel findet, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ihr stetig sehr viele Anfragen habt und man sich kaum Hoffnungen machen braucht, vorallem nicht mit einer so oft gespielten Holzwerfklasse, wie ich sie z.B. spiele...
> Trotzdem, frage ich mich aus Neugier, wie sieht es bei Euch mit Raidzeiten und Terminen aus, und wie verpflichtend wären solche Termine, Stichwort Raidzwang...
> 
> Mit Freude geschrieben oder kurz Mfg Tuminix



Hallo Tuminix,

Wir haben im Moment eine ICC Stammgruppe, die bei 8/12 liegt und bauen parallel eine 2. Gruppe auf, die momentan noch mit Twinks der Spieler aus Gruppe 1 aufgefüllt wird. Ziel ist es natürlich, die 2.Gruppe ohne Twinks laufen zu lassen, daher suchen wir eben noch Mitspieler. Der Termin ist immer Montags 20.00 Uhr Invite, Start 20.15 und auch wenn es unglaublich klingt, es herrscht bei uns kein Raidzwang, wir spielen wirklich, um Spaß zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einzig wichtig ist, dass wir im Raidplaner eine rechtzeitige Abmeldung von denen verlangen, die nicht können, so dass man den Raid vernünftig planen kann und dass wenn man sich zum Raid angemeldet hat, die nötigen selbstverständlichen Dinge dafür tut, wie reppen, Buffood, Reagenzien, Munition, Flasks dabeihaben, pünktliches Erscheinen (+/- 15 Mins) und konzentriertes Spielen, denn ohne eine gewisse Portion Ernst ist der Endcontent eben nicht zu bewältigen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bewirb Dich einfach im Forum, wenn Du Lust hast. 

Bis dahin 

Anaiya


----------



## Felsenschult (11. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Felsenschult (17. Mai 2010)

Verstärkt suchen wir zur Zeit folgende Klassen, für eine 2. ICC-Gruppe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hexenmeister 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Magier 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schamane 1
Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ihr euch nicht bewerben dürft, wenn eure Klasse hier nicht mit aufgeführt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrisp (24. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wir suchen nach wie vor zur Verstärkung unserer ICC Gruppen:

1 Hexenmeister
2 Schutz-Krieger
1 Arkan-Magier
1 Schutz-Paladin
1 Vergelter-Paladin
1 Heilig-Paladin
1 Schattenpriester
1 Elemntar-Schamane

Ihr könnt Euch >> Hier << bewerben.


----------



## Cyrisp (9. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Cyrisp (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

Neben den in den vorangegangenen Posts genannten Klassen suchen für speziell für unsere ICC Stammgruppe noch den ein oder anderen Charakter. 

Gesucht wird: 

1 Tank ( Pala oder Warri) 
2 Range DDs (Hexe, Mage, Hunter,) 
gegebenfalls 1 Meele (DK/Verstärker/Fury) 

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Di und Do von 20.00 bis 22.30/23.00. 
Geplant ist die ID solange fortzusetzen bis LK liegt. 

Interesse? Dann schreibe einen Post hier oder in unser Gästebuch im >> Gildenforum <<


----------



## Cyrisp (25. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag, Mahlzeit, Hallo, Hi, Hiho, Huhu, Moin, Gugug,

Was soll der Blödsinn ? Weiß ich auch nicht so genau....

Vielleicht weil ich nicht immer nur "/push" schreiben will....egal.

Was ist los ? Alle schon im Urlaub ? Keiner da, der das Potential hat, an unseren Idealen und Zielen mitzuarbeiten und dabei auch noch Spaß zu haben ?

Kommt schon, gebt EUch einen Ruck und schaut mal bei uns vorbei.

Ich wünsche allen Lesern im Namen unserer Gilde ein wundervolles Wochenende, soll ja nun endlich mal Sommer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße und bis Bald


----------



## Morlem (30. Juni 2010)

hallo,


würde gern mal wissen was ihr noch genau an klassen braucht.


----------



## mimaha1971 (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo Morlem,

eine genaue Aufstellung was wir noch suchen kannst du über unsere Hp erfahren.
http://stc-europe.de/unikate2/index.php

Ich Poste es hier aber gern noch einmal, vorrangig suchen wir im Moment Range DD, Prot. Pala, Warri Tank, Dk Tank  und auch den einen oder anderen Heiler.
Meele Plätze sind im Moment ziemlich gut besetzt.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Morlem (1. Juli 2010)

Dank dir für die schnelle info.

Ich hätte da noch eine frage. Ist es wirklich nötig sich im forum zu bewerben? Ich würde ein gespräch im ts vorziehen, da es dort persönlicher ist und man schon mal ein gefühl bekommt ob es das richtige ist oder nicht.

Wenn das mit dem ts möglich ist, dann würde ich dich mal ingame mit meinem pala ansprechen.

Gruß Morlem


----------



## Cyrisp (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wieder mal hier, um das ganze nach oben zu befördern.


----------



## Cyrisp (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo und mal wieder ganz nach oben


----------



## Anaiya (4. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Anaiya (11. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Daylife (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

sagen wir mal, ein Level 45 Pala würde sich bei euch bewerben, hätte er überhaupt eine Chance, da er noch nicht 80 ist?

MfG

Day


----------



## Anaiya (18. August 2010)

Hallo Daylife,

Wir nehmen nicht ausschließlich nur 80er Chars auf. Da spielen noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Daher lade ich Dich gerne ein, Dich in unserem Forum mal vorzustellen. Keine Angst wir beißen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Anaiya


----------



## Anaiya (27. August 2010)

/push und guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaiya (3. September 2010)

Und wieder mal nach oben damit und schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaiya (11. September 2010)

Nach oben damit und schönes Wochende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaiya (22. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Anaiya (30. September 2010)

/push


----------



## mimaha1971 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein schönes Wochenende euch allen.

Mal ein kurzes Update, da ja Cata vor der Tür steht, wie soll es also bei uns weiter gehen ?

Bis zum erscheinen des Addons werden wir uns weiter in ICC rumtreiben, nebenbei holen einge Erfolge nach,
oder Twinken ein bischen. Hero Inis werden weiterhin gemacht.

In Cata würden wir gerne mehrere Levelgruppen bilden, um auch die Gildenerfolge voranzutreiben.

Wenn möglich würden wir auch beim Leveln gern die eine oder andere Ini mitnehmen, und wenn dann genug Leute
auf 85 sind geht ans Equip sammeln um dann auch die neuen Raids anzugehen.

Also immer rein ins Forum und Bewerben.

Grüsse Mimaha


----------



## Anaiya (26. Oktober 2010)

/push wegen Cataclysm-Update


----------



## Blackychan (30. Oktober 2010)

Go Go, neue Member gesucht!
Klasse egal, können und Gearscore absolut uninteressant.

Das einzige wichtige ist das Soziale Netzwerk!


----------

